

The end of personal finance - quoderat
http://www.thebigmoney.com/articles/judgments/2009/05/03/end-personal-finance

======
nazgulnarsil
it's easy to look like you know what you're talking about when your boat is
rising. and all boats are rising when the tide is coming in. It's during the
lean times that you can tell the good from the bullshit.

------
alanthonyc
Linkbait title, lots of empty facts, no meaningful conclusions...skip this
one.

